# Even out pecs



## weights=life (Jan 28, 2015)

I tore all the nerves in my shoulder years ago but ever since then it seems that shoulder sits differently, almost a little more forward and lower than the other. This has caused one pec to grow a little thicker than the one on the bad shoulder. I was wondering if anyone had some good advice to even them out? THanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2015)

Synthol?

Can you tell me more about the injury? Sometimes physical therapy could help with something like this. I have a ****ed up shoulder that prevents me from fully contracting my right biceps. So my arms are different measurements. It's slight but it's there. If I am diligent about my shoulder health I can get it to fully contract again. 

So because you have nerve damage you aren't able to contract the pec muscle. 

I wonder if some slow negatives with a dumbbell on that side would help...


----------



## cast iron and ss (Jan 28, 2015)

Do extra reps one armed flies. Concentrate on your contraction and form during chest exersizes. Once injured the body compensates and the bad habits stick.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 28, 2015)

Since I've had shoulder surgery and oddly that whole side now grows more. Shoulder, bi/tri, pecs, even my quad on my left side all are slightly larger. I can tell the difference slightly how Pillar described, but I've been trying extra reps on the opposite side to catch up. It's working but taking a while. A long while.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 28, 2015)

Remember one titty will always be bigger than the other. Unless they seen a plastic surgeon!

Apart from synthol (is it that serious? Rich Piana) what about spot injections? 

Honestly I think doing some high rep iso work after your regular sets will help tremendously. That, Time and not starring at it constantly. 

Do any women notice it and point it out?
If not....


----------



## weights=life (Jan 29, 2015)

No, it never healed properly. It was years ago. And now the way my shoulder sits is and comes forward when doing chest is different than the other one. Definitely not or will ever use synthol. Thanks guys I'm going to try extra reps and more concentration on the lagging pec.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 29, 2015)

Unilateral training could help. Single arm db work and, if you are retarded, you can bench one side of the bar like the guy on youtube...jk--don't do that.

Unilateral db training will also help you get tight on the bench...if you are into powerlifting.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 30, 2015)

If there is no pain, keep lifting as usual. Do push ups everyday and adjust the width of your hands accordingly.

Push ups should be done everyday anyway. You already know that though.

Post up and make friends glad your back Bro


----------



## philipj (Jan 31, 2015)

Charles Poliquin just wrote an article on this.  He said to work the weak side for whatever reps you can do.  Then work the other side with the same weight and same reps.  If afrter a while you do not see or feel any improvement, see a professional.


----------



## weights=life (Feb 1, 2015)

That's good advice guys, thank you. I will begin to implement them immediately. Big Game, I will try to as often as possible. Just started a new job has me working 55+ hours a week. Good to be back though.


----------

